# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  حكم تهنئة الكفار باعيادهم

## Destroyer

*حكم تهنئة الكفار باعيادهم* 
*سؤال:* 
*ما حكم تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم ؟ .*  
*الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله* 
*تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسمس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية حرام بالاتفاق ، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم - يرحمه الله - في كتاب ( أحكام أهل الذمة ) حيث قال : " وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق ، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم ، فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك ، أو تهْنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه ، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله ، وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس ، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه ، وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك ، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل ، فمن هنّأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة ، أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه ." انتهى كلامه - يرحمه الله - .* 
*وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية حراماً وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم لأن فيها إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعائر الكفر، ورضى به لهم ، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه ، لكن يحرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنّئ بها غيره ، لأن الله تعالى لا يرضى بذلك كما قال الله تعالى : { إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم } وقال تعالى : { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً } ، وتهنئتهم بذلك حرام سواء كانوا مشاركين للشخص في العمل أم لا .* 

*وإذا هنؤنا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا ، ولأنها أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى ، لأنها إما مبتدعة في دينهم وإما مشروعة لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام الذي بعث الله به محمداً إلى جميع الخلق ، وقال فيه : { ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين } . وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة حرام ، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها .*  
*وكذلك يحرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهذه المناسبة ، أو تبادل الهدايا أو توزيع الحلوى ، أو أطباق الطعام ،أو تعطيل الأعمال ونحو ذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : { من تشبّه بقوم فهو منهم } . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في كتابه : ( اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم ) : " مشابهتهم في بعض أعيادهم توجب سرور قلوبهم بما هم عليه من الباطل ، وربما أطمعهم ذلك في انتهاز الفرص واستذلال الضعفاء " . انتهي كلامه يرحمه الله .*  
*ومن فعل شيئاً من ذلك فهو آثم سواء فعله مجاملة أو توددا أو حياء أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب لأنه من المداهنة في دين الله، ومن أسباب تقوية نفوس الكفار وفخرهم بدينهم* 
*.*  
*والله المسئول أن يعز المسلمين بدينهم ، ويرزقهم الثبات عليه ، وينصرهم على أعدائهم ، إنه قوي عزيز .* 
*( مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ ابن عثيمين 3/369 ) .*  

*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد* 
*ارجو تمريرها الى كل من تعرف وتحب ان تجنبه الوقوع في المحرمات* 
*جزاكم الله كل خير* 

*============================* 
*اضافة جديدة :* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الرحيم* 
*استغرب حالنا في هذا الزمان* 
*واتذكر ايام المغول عندما كان يقتل المسلمون بالطوابير فيعق سف الجلاد من تعبه فينزل المسلم ليرفع هذا السيف ويطيه للجلاد ..* 
*اي ذل نحن فيه ... كيف نهنئ من يقتل اطفالنا ويغتصب نسائنا* 
*حسنا نحن نتكلم عن اهل الذمة ... وتقول ما ذنبهم بما يفعله النصارى او رؤسهم* 
*حسنا لنفرض اني اقول معك حق ... لكن .....!!!!* 

*هل سمعت عن عقيدة اساسية قائم عليها الدين وهي عقيدة الولاء والبراء* 
*على كل حال اكتفي بتمرير بعض الروابط وبعض النصوص للاستزادة*  
*http://3llamteen.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=499&Item  id=46* 


*لماذا نستحي من الحق .. ام هذه دعوة تقارب الاديان التي للاسف يحملها المسلمون على ظهورهم ويمشون بها ... من شاء من اهل الذمة ان يبقى في دولة الاسلام فله ذلك يعيش مكرما معززا من يصيبه كما يصيب اي مسلم ودمه كدم المسلم الا اذا ظلم هو واذنب هو ... وله ان يخرج من ارض الاسلام وله الحرية في ذلك*  
*والعنوان :حكم تهنئة الكفار باعيادهم" كان مختصر كما هو من موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب* 
*انظر لصيغة السؤال المطولة في الرابط الاول اعلاه* 
*وسؤال يطرح نفسه ... لماذا المسيحين لا يهنؤنا ... لا تقول فعلوا ... لم يفعلوا* 
*واذا سلمت عليهم لماذا لا يردون الا القلة*  
*ارجو الاطلاع على التالي*  
هل يرد على الكفار إذا هنؤوه بالعام الجديد؟ 
سؤال:
هل يجوز لي أن أقول لغير المسلمين ( ولكم بالمثل ) عندما يهنئونني بالعام الجديد بعبارة عام سعيد أو أحلى التهاني ؟ 
الجواب: 
الحمد لله
لا يجوز تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسماس (رأس السنة الميلادية) أو غير ذلك من أعيادهم ، كما لا يجوز إجابتهم في حال تهنئتهم لنا بهذه الأعياد ، لأنها ليست أعيادا مشروعة في ديننا ، وفي إجابة التهنئة بها إقرار واعتراف بها ، وعلى المسلم أن يكون معتزا بدينه ، فخورا بأحكامه ، حريصا على دعوة الآخرين وتبليغهم دين الله عز وجل .
التكملة مهمة في المصدر: 

*المصدر :http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=69811&ln=ara*  


قوله للكافر في عيده : أتمنى لك الخير أو الأفضل هل يعد تهنئة 
سؤال:
أعلم أن تهنئة الكتابيين بأعيادهم حرام ، لما فيها من إقرار لعقائد باطلة, و لكن هل يجوز لي أن أرسل لمن أعرفه منهم في أعيادهم رسائل لا تحتوى على تهنئة, كأن أرسل لهم "أتمنى لك الخير", "أتمنى لك الأفضل" بنية تمنى لهم الهدى ؟ 
الجواب: 
الحمد لله
تهنئة الكفار في أعيادهم ، أمر محرم ، كما ذكرت . وراجع السؤال رقم (947) ، ورقم (81977)
التكملة في المصدر: *http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=90222&ln=ara*



*روابط اخرى* 
*لا يجوز تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم بأي صيغة كانت*
*http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=81977&ln=ara* 
*حكم تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم*
*http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=81977&ln=ara* 
*وهنا مجموعة كبيرة من الفتاوى بالصوت والكتابة* 
*http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa&iw_a=search&con=where&question=%CA%E5  %E4%C6%C9* 
*رجاء حار تمرير هذه الرسالة لكل من تعرف*
*هذا دين الحق العزيز القوي انه دين الاسلام* 
*لماذا نستحي منه ... لماذا نستحي من الحق* 
*والله هو الحق ... فاظهار الحق انما هو قمة التوحيد والقوة واخراج انفسنا من ضعف اضعف الايمان* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## العالي عالي

كنت اتمني منك انا لا تذكر اسم كفار يوجد أسماء اخري أفضل 

وانا رأي الشخصي انهو لازم تهنئة الديانات الاخري بالاعياد التي تخصهم لاكتر من سبب ممكن ان يكون ما تكلمت عنه على زمن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أما بزمننا الحاضر اعتقد انهو تغيرت أشياء كتير 

واسف على ٍاي الذي لن يعجب اناس كثر

----------


## N_tarawneh

توكل على الله صدقني ولا حرام ولا أثم ... :Smile: 

كُل على دينه الله يعينه ... :Smile:

----------


## Destroyer

> كنت اتمني منك انا لا تذكر اسم كفار يوجد أسماء اخري أفضل 
> 
> وانا رأي الشخصي انهو لازم تهنئة الديانات الاخري بالاعياد التي تخصهم لاكتر من سبب ممكن ان يكون ما تكلمت عنه على زمن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام أما بزمننا الحاضر اعتقد انهو تغيرت أشياء كتير  
> واسف على ٍاي الذي لن يعجب اناس كثر


شو اللي تغير الدين الاسلامي قصدك 

اه قلتلي 

ليش خلاص نبطل نصلي ونصوم ونزكي مهو الدين تغير 


حاسب على كلامك لأنه رح تنسأل عنه يوم الدين 

شو مسمى اخر غير كفار ..... 




> توكل على الله صدقني ولا حرام ولا أثم ... 
> 
> كُل على دينه الله يعينه ...


لا يا شيخ 
شو حضرتك دارس شريعة 
اه انسيت ما انت افهم من ابن القيم رحمة الله عليه 

عجبي والله عجبي 


اكررها حرام بالاتفاق

هو انا جايب الحكي من عندي 

هذا كلام علماء افهم مني ومنك 
ابن القيم 
ابن تيمية شيخ الاسلام 
تنكرون كلامهم 
لأ والادهى كذبوهم 
اما تكذبون كلام الله وكلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والله هذا قلب الكفر الذي اصبتموه 

ومين تهنو 
اللي يقتل اطفال العراق 
اللي يغتصبون بناتكم وخواتكم وامهاتكم في العراق 
اللي يشردون العجائز 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو اللي تغير الدين الاسلامي قصدك 
> 
> اه قلتلي 
> 
> ليش خلاص نبطل نصلي ونصوم ونزكي مهو الدين تغير 
> 
> 
> حاسب على كلامك لأنه رح تنسأل عنه يوم الدين 
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم الرجاء منك تقبل آراء الاخرين مهما كانت وانا واخي نادر لم نتعدي حدود الاسلام ولم نسيئ إلى الاسلام ما عاذ الله واتمني منك يا اخي الكريم أن يكون ردك الطف من هاذ الرد وكل منا له رأيه الشخصي

----------


## Destroyer

> اخي الكريم الرجاء منك تقبل آراء الاخرين مهما كانت وانا واخي نادر لم نتعدي حدود الاسلام ولم نسيئ إلى الاسلام ما عاذ الله واتمني منك يا اخي الكريم أن يكون ردك الطف من هاذ الرد وكل منا له رأيه الشخصي


لا على سلامتك
لم تسىء للاسلام ابدا 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انظر تعديلي للموضوع
فقط اضافة بسيطة اريد رأيك بعدها

----------


## العالي عالي

[CENTER][SIZE="5"]


> لا على سلامتك
> لم تسىء للاسلام ابدا 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> انظر تعديلي للموضوع
> فقط اضافة بسيطة اريد رأيك بعدها




اخي الكريم أعتقد انك تحاول فرض رأيك  حتى لو كان غلط 

وانا والحمد الله مسلم وافتخر واعلم قواعد الاسلام 

وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## Destroyer

> [center][size="5"]
> 
> 
> 
> اخي الكريم أعتقد انك تحاول فرض رأيك حتى لو كان غلط  
> وانا والحمد الله مسلم وافتخر واعلم قواعد الاسلام  
> 
> وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


*انا لا احاول فرض رأيي لاني لست بان القيم ولا بشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ولا ابن العثمين ولا ابن باز ........... عفوا حاسب على كلامك انت تكرر الخطأ مرة اخرى ... اي غلط هذا من قال لك ان هذا الكلام غلط يا فضيلة الاستاذ الشيخ الجليل ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هذه فتاوى أئمة كبار وعلماء اجلاء بناءا على القرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف وليست فتاوي جلبتها من نفسي*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *انا لا احاول فرض رأيي لاني لست بان القيم ولا بشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ولا ابن العثمين ولا ابن باز ........... عفوا حاسب على كلامك انت تكرر الخطأ مرة اخرى ... اي غلط هذا من قال لك ان هذا الكلام غلط يا فضيلة الاستاذ الشيخ الجليل ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *هذه فتاوى أئمة كبار وعلماء اجلاء بناءا على القرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف وليست فتاوي جلبتها من نفسي*




اخي الكريم انا اسف انا انسان لا افقه شي بالدين 

اعتقد انو اعطيني الموضوع اكبر من حجمو 

انت الصح وانا الغلط 

منيح هيك

----------


## Destroyer

> انت الصح وانا الغلط 
> 
> 
> منيح هيك


*مليح كثير* 
*هذا اللي بدي اصله*
*بس بصيغة اخرى* 
*علماء الدين الكرام وعلى رأسهم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية صح* 
*وانت غلط*

----------


## احساس المطر

مساء الخير .. اخي Destroyer  انته اضفت بوست وبيعبر عن قناعتك الشخصيه خصوصا انه عم يتكلم عن نواحي دينيه وموثق برأي علماء افاضل .. لكن انته بالمقابل مش من المفروض انك تخرج عن آداب الحوار خصوصا انك هون عم بتحاول انك تمثل الدين والرأي الصواب .. لكن بمجرد ما حد خالفك الرأي او حكالك قناعته الشخصيه انته رديت رد صدقني مش من المفروض يخرج عن انسان مسلم مثف وداعيه اسلامي ..لانه الاسلام حكى انه الجدال بالمعروف ..وبالحكي الكويس انته عصبت وتمنيت انه ما تحررت بعض الكلمات من ردك حتى اقتبسها واحكيلك انه لما تخاطب اي حد مسلم وغير مسلم ما بتصير تكون هجومي .. بعرف انته شايف الموضوع من باب الغيره على الدين بس لكل واحد قناعته ، وانته ممكن توصللنا معلومه بس صعب تفرض على الجميع يقتنع فيها . وشكرا . وانا بعتذر بصفتي فتاه مسلمه الى الاخوه العالي عالي ونادر على اي اساءه ممكن تكون حصلت هون ..وبدرت باسم الدين وشكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

> مساء الخير .. اخي Destroyer  انته اضفت بوست وبيعبر عن قناعتك الشخصيه خصوصا انه عم يتكلم عن نواحي دينيه وموثق برأي علماء افاضل .. لكن انته بالمقابل مش من المفروض انك تخرج عن آداب الحوار خصوصا انك هون عم بتحاول انك تمثل الدين والرأي الصواب .. لكن بمجرد ما حد خالفك الرأي او حكالك قناعته الشخصيه انته رديت رد صدقني مش من المفروض يخرج عن انسان مسلم مثف وداعيه اسلامي ..لانه الاسلام حكى انه الجدال بالمعروف ..وبالحكي الكويس انته عصبت وتمنيت انه ما تحررت بعض الكلمات من ردك حتى اقتبسها واحكيلك انه لما تخاطب اي حد مسلم وغير مسلم ما بتصير تكون هجومي .. بعرف انته شايف الموضوع من باب الغيره على الدين بس لكل واحد قناعته ، وانته ممكن توصللنا معلومه بس صعب تفرض على الجميع يقتنع فيها . وشكرا . وانا بعتذر بصفتي فتاه مسلمه الى الاخوه العالي عالي ونادر على اي اساءه ممكن تكون حصلت هون ..وبدرت باسم الدين وشكرا



هاد إلى كنت بدي احكيه 

مشكورة حلالالالالالالالالالالا 

بس حاب احكي شغلة اخيرة انو بالرغم انو دينهم على غلط لكن اعتقد انهو 
ملتزمين به ويوجد نسبة كبيرة منهم  يحترمون المسلم والاسلام ولو جربت اخي الكريم انك تعيش معهم او تعاشرهم راح تعرف فيهم شغلات كتير حلوة يمكن إلى ساكن أو بخطلت معاهم بعرف كلامي او يمكن إلى ساكن بالحصن متلي بعرف شو طبعهم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

* In fact i see that the talk of Destroyer and Ali is right 100% and who needs to tell them merry christmas is free, and he can and his punshment if there is, allah make it not us ,our terun is just to tell them this is wrong or this is right just and no more 
But when the msee7 man tells you happy eid in your eid i think you must tell him merry christmas, and by saying that, it goes to him and not to all of them and not to who kills our womens and man Destroyer ,you see islam is so easy but by our bad conversation we make it bad and no one likes to listen to it or to take by it, anyway i see the both are right and every one did what supose to do, so who need to say to them merry chritmas he can and the issue is in allah hands and who dont need he is free of not saying that but try to tell them it is wrong if it is and thats set

salam for all*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*You know Ali Ali,, i lived in canada about 6 years and i am a canadian, and i was enjoing them in there holidays like halaween and christmas , they are great and some of them are better than the arabic man, they was saying to me happy eid when eid comes and in ramaddan they was unable to make any party in front of me in the class until ramaddan is finish and then they make party and i enjoy them, and relly they are good not bad, and when i say good am saying that to the people who i lived with them not the coverment of canada or usa coverment

thanks for reading
salam*

----------


## Destroyer

*قال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالاً وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآياتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ )* 

*وقال ايضا: ( لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ )* 

*وقال ايضا: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ )* 

*وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بدر فلما كان بِحَرَّة الوبرة أدركه رجل قد كان يذكر منه جرأة ونجدة ففرح أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأوه فلما أدركه قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جئت لأتبعك وأصيب معك ، قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تؤمن بالله ورسوله ؟ قال : لا ، قال فارجع فلن أستعين بمشرك " رواه مسلم.* 

*اتهم الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم – مالك بن الدخشن بالنفاق ، بسبب كثرة صحبته لبعض المنافقين ، ولقائه بهم ، كما ثبت في الصحيحين.* 

*كل ما سبق وغيره كثير ، يدل على تحريم موالاة الكافرين ، أو محبتهم وتوليهم ، وهذه الموالاة لها صور عدة ، فمنها : الرضا بكفرهم ، أو مخالطتهم مع الأنس بهم أو السكن معهم واتخاذهم أصدقاء وخلان ، أو محبتهم ، أو تقديمهم على المؤمنين أو مودتهم ، أو تحكيم قوانينهم وغير ذلك.* 


*الاسلام سؤال وجواب ...* 
*المشرف العام: فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد حفظه الله.*

----------


## الحوت

> مساء الخير .. اخي Destroyer  انته اضفت بوست وبيعبر عن قناعتك الشخصيه خصوصا انه عم يتكلم عن نواحي دينيه وموثق برأي علماء افاضل .. لكن انته بالمقابل مش من المفروض انك تخرج عن آداب الحوار خصوصا انك هون عم بتحاول انك تمثل الدين والرأي الصواب .. لكن بمجرد ما حد خالفك الرأي او حكالك قناعته الشخصيه انته رديت رد صدقني مش من المفروض يخرج عن انسان مسلم مثف وداعيه اسلامي ..لانه الاسلام حكى انه الجدال بالمعروف ..وبالحكي الكويس انته عصبت وتمنيت انه ما تحررت بعض الكلمات من ردك حتى اقتبسها واحكيلك انه لما تخاطب اي حد مسلم وغير مسلم ما بتصير تكون هجومي .. بعرف انته شايف الموضوع من باب الغيره على الدين بس لكل واحد قناعته ، وانته ممكن توصللنا معلومه بس صعب تفرض على الجميع يقتنع فيها . وشكرا . وانا بعتذر بصفتي فتاه مسلمه الى الاخوه العالي عالي ونادر على اي اساءه ممكن تكون حصلت هون ..وبدرت باسم الدين وشكرا


شكرا حلا .. اتمنى أن اشاهد الرد على كلامك

----------


## N_tarawneh

عفوا ً ...

حآشاء لله أن نكون قد أساءنا لديننا ...

المسلم هو من سَلِمَ الناس من شره ولسانه ...

ولأخواننا المسيحين كُل الحُب والتقدير لهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا في هذا الوطن ... :Smile:

----------


## Destroyer

> مساء الخير .. اخي Destroyer انته اضفت بوست وبيعبر عن قناعتك الشخصيه خصوصا انه عم يتكلم عن نواحي دينيه وموثق برأي علماء افاضل .. لكن انته بالمقابل مش من المفروض انك تخرج عن آداب الحوار خصوصا انك هون عم بتحاول انك تمثل الدين والرأي الصواب .. لكن بمجرد ما حد خالفك الرأي او حكالك قناعته الشخصيه انته رديت رد صدقني مش من المفروض يخرج عن انسان مسلم مثف وداعيه اسلامي ..لانه الاسلام حكى انه الجدال بالمعروف ..وبالحكي الكويس انته عصبت وتمنيت انه ما تحررت بعض الكلمات من ردك حتى اقتبسها واحكيلك انه لما تخاطب اي حد مسلم وغير مسلم ما بتصير تكون هجومي .. بعرف انته شايف الموضوع من باب الغيره على الدين بس لكل واحد قناعته ، وانته ممكن توصللنا معلومه بس صعب تفرض على الجميع يقتنع فيها . وشكرا . وانا بعتذر بصفتي فتاه مسلمه الى الاخوه العالي عالي ونادر على اي اساءه ممكن تكون حصلت هون ..وبدرت باسم الدين وشكرا


*هلا مساء النور ... انا كنت بدي اكتفي بكلمة لا تعليق والرد السابق لرد الحوت لكن هو بده يشوف الرد .... انا اكثر من مرة قلت هذه ليست فقط قناعات انما هذه عقيدة ... والولاء والبراء عقيدة الاسلام قائم عليها ... انا ما خرجت عن ادب الحوار ولو كان ردي شرس لكن ايضا ليس من المقعول ان اسمع من يسيء للاسلام وناس بتفتي على كيفها "لا حرام ولا شيء" وهي ما عندها ذرة علم بالدين الاسلامي ... ومرة مليون اقول هذا ليس رأيي هذا رأي اهل العلم والامر حساس واضن ردي السابق لرد الحوت التي يستدل بالايات باثبات حرمة التهنئة ... وللعلم الكلمات التي تتكلمي عنها وحررت لو بقيت افضل وكأنك تقولي اني كتبت الاف الكلمات من الشتائم ... انتي فقط رأيت كلمة حررت وصرتي ماسكيتها علي انه حررت المشاركة .. هل تعرفين ما الذي حذف اثبتي ذلك اذا .... وانا ما بفرض على حدا يقتنع وممكن بكل سهولة اللي مش مقتنع يخرج بدون ما يعلق بتعليقاته التي لا تهدف الا لابراز العضلات والرد ايضا على ما انقله من آراء العلماء الافاضل ... يعني ليس من المعقول ارى اناس يكذبون وينكرون كلام كبار العلماء على رأسهم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله ومن ثم ابن القيم رحمه الله وغيرهم وابقى ساكت .... وكأني انا نفسي مش مقتنع بما نقلته ... لا انا مقتنع والذي يريد مجادلتي اما ان يخرج معترفا بصحة الام او يجلب الادلة وينكر هذا الكلام وله الحرية في التطبيق او البقاء عليه لكن يجب ان يكون عند كلمته التي يتكلم بها ... اخت حلا اتمنى ان تبحثي عن تفسير الاية : {ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ} (125) سورة النحل*
*.........*
*وممكن ملاحظة صغيرة بس ممكن اشوف يا اخوة بموضوع التهنئة بعيد الاضحى كم صفحة وكم رد كان على هذا الموضوع وبموضوع التهنئة برأس السنة كم صفحة وكم رد ......*

*اقول لكم انا لي صديق مسيحي قام وبادرني بالتهنئة بعيد الاضحى المبارك ... وهو شاب طيب ... ولن اقول غير هذا .. لكن ان ابادره واهنئه بعيده لن اهنئه ...* 
*تقولون ظلم ... بعيد الاضحى لم اطلب منه ان يهنيني وهو الذي بادر ... ولكن قد ترسمون لي صورة سيئة على هذا الفعل ... لا يهمني ان ترسمو لي صورة او لا .. لكن انا مسلم واعتز بديني وقولي لا اله الا الله يجب ان تكون عن معنى كامل وليس فقط كلمة تقال* 

*وسأدرج موضوع عن عقيدة الولاء والبراء* 
*لو فعلا كنتم جادين اقرؤا هذا الموضوع بتمعن والا فاحذرو مكر الله*

----------


## Destroyer

> ولأخواننا المسيحين كُل الحُب والتقدير لهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا في هذا الوطن ...


*((يحشر المرء مع من أحب))*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *انا لا احاول فرض رأيي لاني لست بان القيم ولا بشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ولا ابن العثمين ولا ابن باز ........... عفوا حاسب على كلامك انت تكرر الخطأ مرة اخرى ... اي غلط هذا من قال لك ان هذا الكلام غلط يا فضيلة الاستاذ الشيخ الجليل ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *هذه فتاوى أئمة كبار وعلماء اجلاء بناءا على القرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف وليست فتاوي جلبتها من نفسي*




معلومة وتساؤل بنفس الوقت ... :Smile: 

 ما مدى الثقه المطلقة لديك أخي العزيز بفتوى أبن العثمين وإبن باز واين كنت عندما أفتوى الإثنان بجواز الإستعانة بجيوش الكفر في حرب الخليج الأول ...!!!؟؟؟

أجب إذا سمحت ...؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *((يحشر المرء مع من أحب))*


آمين يا رب العالمين ... :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*Thank you Destroyer for your nice talk, and now i think you did what you supose to do and now i think your turn is finished, it depedns on them, allah knows how much we have the self-confedence of we are musims and we are proud of our self too, your message is recived to all of the members , but calm down no one say that you are wrong, they told you , your talk is right and we know it is not from your minde we are not so stupide of not knowing islam rules, we know it well i thank you again
salam*

----------


## Destroyer

> معلومة وتساؤل بنفس الوقت ...
> 
> ما مدى الثقه المطلقة لديك أخي العزيز بفتوى أبن العثمين وإبن باز واين كنت عندما أفتوى الإثنان بجواز الإستعانة بجيوش الكفر في حرب الخليج الأول ...!!!؟؟؟ 
> 
> أجب إذا سمحت ...؟؟؟


*طيب اذا اردت النقاش* 
*اجلب الادلة .....* 

*وقبل جلبها* 
*ماذا تعرف انت عن حرب الخليج الاولى ...* 
*مذاذا تعرف عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية الذي اخذه ثقة مطلقة* 
*بالنسبة بابن باز فانا لا آخذ لك ما يقال ... لكن اذا بني شيء على كلام واضح من شيخ الاسلام آخذه* 

*وقبل ان تنتقد* 
*1. ماذا تعرف عن ابن تيميه* 
*2. ماذا تعرف عن ابن عثيمين* 
*3. ماذا تعرف عن ابن باز* 
*4. ماذا تعرف عن حرب الخليج الاولى* 

*اجبني عن هذه الاسئلة ثم تاتني بالادلة*

----------


## N_tarawneh

*بالنسبة بابن باز فانا لا آخذ لك ما يقال ... لكن اذا بني شيء على كلام واضح من شيخ الاسلام آخذه* 



أها ...
هسى بطلنا عن إبن باز ... :Smile:

----------


## Destroyer

> *بالنسبة بابن باز فانا لا آخذ لك ما يقال ... لكن اذا بني شيء على كلام واضح من شيخ الاسلام آخذه* 
> 
> 
> 
> أها ...
> 
> هسى بطلنا عن إبن باز ...


 
*ممكن افهم ليش ما بتربط الكلمة باختها* 
*مين قال بطلنا عن ابن باز* 
*عيد قراءة النص من اول وجديد وافهمه مرة اخرى بشكل منطقي مش كمن يقرأ الاية "ويل للمصلين" وخلص بوقف ... اكمل وافهم ما تقرأه جيدا*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ممكن افهم ليش ما بتربط الكلمة باختها* 
> *مين قال بطلنا عن ابن باز* 
> *عيد قراءة النص من اول وجديد وافهمه مرة اخرى بشكل منطقي مش كمن يقرأ الاية "ويل للمصلين" وخلص بوقف ... اكمل وافهم ما تقرأه جيدا*




يا سيدي أنا وصّلت إلك الفكرة وفقا ً لقاعدة اللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ ...

بس إلي  فهمته من كلامك وأتمنى إنك تصحح إلي إذا ممكن ((إنك "أنتَ" لا تأخذ برأي إبن باز إلا إذا كان متوافقاً مع رأي شيخ الإسلام إبن تيميه)) مزبوط ...؟؟؟

وبعدين يا صديقي إبن تيميه بينا وبينه 800 سنة الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواله الجنه  وفتاويه كانت لظروف وزمن معين عاشه الأسلام في  ذلك الوقت الآن الظرف والزمان إختلف ...

لا ترجع وتحكيلي فتاوي إبن تيميه صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ...

لأني ساعتها رح أغلق باب النقاش معك ... :Smile:

----------


## Destroyer

> يا سيدي أنا وصّلت إلك الفكرة وفقا ً لقاعدة اللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ ...
> 
> بس إلي فهمته من كلامك وأتمنى إنك تصحح إلي إذا ممكن ((إنك "أنتَ" لا تأخذ برأي إبن باز إلا إذا كان متوافقاً مع رأي شيخ الإسلام إبن تيميه)) مزبوط ...؟؟؟ 
> وبعدين يا صديقي إبن تيميه بينا وبينه 800 سنة الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواله الجنه وفتاويه كانت لظروف وزمن معين عاشه الأسلام في ذلك الوقت الآن الظرف والزمان إختلف ... 
> لا ترجع وتحكيلي فتاوي إبن تيميه صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ... 
> لأني ساعتها رح أغلق باب النقاش معك ...


*الاسلام لا يتغير فهو دين متكامل لا يحتاج لتعديل او تغيير !!!!!*
*وبالنسبة لابن تيمية لماذا سمي بشيخ الاسلام !!؟*

*ثم انت لم تجبني عن اسألتي*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *الاسلام لا يتغير فهو دين متكامل لا يحتاج لتعديل او تغيير !!!!!*
> *وبالنسبة لابن تيمية لماذا سمي بشيخ الاسلام !!؟*
> 
> *ثم انت لم تجبني عن اسألتي*





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... :Smile: 

شفت كيف بتحرّف الكلام ...!!!

يا رجل أنا بحكي عن فتاوي إبن تيميه ، الإسلام شئ والنعم بالأسلام والقرآن والسنة إن كانت صحيحة ومثّبته ، بس يبدو إنك تسعى إلى تقدّيس فتاوي إبن تيميه وتضعها في مصاف القرآن والسنة ...

----------


## ajluni top

يا جماعة الخير الامر هاذ امر خطيرما بيصير نحكم فيه 
هناك مثل ما قال ديستروي علماء وفقهاء وهما اللي الهم الحق
بالفتوى

وانا من حكم قرأتي للفتاوي

وقرأتها من قبل

انه حرام تهنئة الغير مسلين بأعيادهم
لان ذلك نوع من الاعتراف بديانتهم

واحنا المسلمين عندنا بس عيدين الفطر والاضحى

وهذي الاعياد الفاضيه هي نوع من الغزو الثقافي والفكري
خاصه في بلاد المسلمين

(و لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم) صدق الله العظيم

وشكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

ديستوري اعتقد انك زودتها كتير نحن لا نفتي وانا اعلم منك بالدين 

بتمني عليك تنهي الموضوع لانو ما راح اقتنع برأيك انا اعرف ما هو الاسلام وماهي حدوده اكثر منك 

يعني اعطيني للموضوع اكبر من حجمو

----------


## Xitooo

> لا على سلامتك
> لم تسىء للاسلام ابدا 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> انظر تعديلي للموضوع
> فقط اضافة بسيطة اريد رأيك بعدها


*يعني انا مش فاهم ليش ديستروير شاد كثير ... انا ما شفت حدا غلط لا بالاسلام ولا غيره وبعدين ياخي كل واحد كلامه راجع عليه ... والله يسامح الغلطان بس مش حلوه تتناقره هيك*

----------


## روان

بداية بحب أهني امتنا الأسلامية وإخواننا المسيحية بالعيد المجيد أدعو الله أن يعيده عليكم وعلى ذويكم بالصحة والسلامة...
حبيت أذكر العالم ( المعصبين )  مسلمين وغير مسلمين بمكانة السيد المسيح عليه السلام في الإسلام وعند كل مسلم,,في هذا اليوم ابتهجت الأرض بما عليها من مخلوقات فرحا وسرورا بولادة سيد النور والرحمة المسيح الذي مسح الأرض بهذه الرحمة والسماحة التي ميزت وجهه المبارك عن سائر الخلق

وبشرت ولادته الأرض خيرا بالخلاص من الظلم والفساد والجهل إلى النور والعدل لذا سمي بالبشارة فهو البشارة وهو المخلّص مخلّص البشرية,,,
ولدته الطاهرة العذراء بأمر من الله العلي القدير فهو القادر على كل شي فكانت المعجزة ولادته من دون زوج فهو من روح الله فقد نفخ الله فيها من روحه وحملت بالبشارة ,,

( وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى بْنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدُسِ ),,,
( إِذْ قَالَتْ المَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنْ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اْسْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى بْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنْ المُقََرَّبِينْ )... صدق الله العظيم

إن الإيمان بالمسيح جزء لا يتجزّأ من الإسلام ولا يكون إلّا بالإيمان به واحترامه ومحبته,,,فحبنا لك أيها المسيح لا تصفه الكلمات وهذا واجب علينا لا فضيلة ومن يقول غير ذلك فقد كفر بالإسلام,,,
فسلام عليك أيها المسيح وسلام عليكي يا سيدة السلام ياسيدة الطهارة مريم العذراء وصلّى الله عيك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله...
كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------

